# Titan



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Picked this up in the Skylark deal. I need to preface this with "I know almost nothing about road bikes"! From what I gather Titan was a Swiss company but these bikes were made in Italy and painted by Dossena Carlo. It is a 57cm frame and the serial is T 04 960818. It was built by the guy I got it from as a single speed bike and I'm going to leave it as is. If anyone can provide any more info I would appreciate it. Thanks, Shawn


----------

